# do older dogs know a puppy is a puppy



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

ive always wondered....will another dog know a puppy is a puppy? my puppy is 80 pounds and 7 months..do other dogs see him as a puppy even though hes so big? most humans dont see him as a puppy. would they know by smell or by his playfull ways? or would his size make them think hes grown


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog would and does know. He loves puppies and the only time he will stop to see another dog in a crowded dog show is when he walks by a puppy. I'll be walking along and all of a sudden he will just stop. It doesn't matter to him if they are big or small.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the puppy pass starts wearing off around 8-10 months. Most dogs are fine with pups until that age. Even if they look adult, their body language and attitude shows through. 
And my dogs will really, really sniff me if I've been around a pup compared to when I carry home an adult dogs scent. 
They know the difference in the scent too, IMO.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

thats intersting..becaue my friend pit bull had puppies 2 weeks ago and i was holding them..when i came home..both my dogs about knocked me over trying to smell me..and wouldnt leave me be until i changed clothes!


onyx'girl said:


> And my dogs will really, really sniff me if I've been around a pup compared to when I carry home an adult dogs scent.
> They know the difference in the scent too, IMO.


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

My boxer is Very DA, unless it is a puppy. She has met quite a few large breed puppies that she has done well with, but 6 months is about her cut off I think.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think they do up to a certain age.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I've always found up to about 6 month they def. get recognised as puppies. After that the older dog will not tolerate "rude" behaviour quite so much.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

its crazy to see some really snarky or termpermental dog tolerate a crazy hyper puppy jumping circles and bouncing around them lol you see them hold themselves back 


female pups seem to always get away with so much more than male pups im not sure why


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I agree, I think they know and are easier on them and give them many many free passes. Right now- Karma is pestering the heck out of Dooney- she generally wouldn't tolerate this- better to torment her than me-LOL. Dooney's only a year and half old- so she is still pretty playful herself


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think a dog knows a pup when it's small. if the pup
is large, well, i'm not sure.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella who has reactivity issues with dogs seems to know a puppy is a puppy. Just last month she had a 6 month old pug puppy climbing all over her!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

even adult pugs seem to get a free pass i dont think dogs consider them dogs lol

i have never seen another dog get mad at a pug or vice versa lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a "Puppy Pass".

Any normal temperament dog seems to give a free pass to puppies (up to about 4-6 months from what I see and hear) to get away with behavior that they would not tolerate in an older puppy.

BUT, not all dogs will give this pass. there are a couple of adult male GSD's in our local group that I would not trust around even very little puppies, so one has to be careful with some dogs.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah its usually male dogs that seem to break the rule 

i know a male malamute that will beat the crap out of any puppy

i use to ahve a male gsd that was not trust worthy to pups either kinda bullish


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

As a small pup, Freyja got away with things with Angus that he has tolerated with no other dog...including latching on to his...male parts. Around 6 months old she began losing privileges...until he lost all patience with her around 10 months. She fought back but he retrained himself so no injuries were caused, but he still won. By a year they had established their own pecking order, but will defend the other. Freyja seems more lenient with smaller pups, and will block Angus from them. Angus is sweet with all pups, but will assert dominance over males. They have been great with all doggy visitors but will enforce their own ranking. We would love to add another pup some day, but don't want to wreck the relationship that is already in place.

Angus' "domination" of male pups is not violent (usually only involves humping) and has only been exhibited around 2 male pups that thought they could boss him and Freyja around. Biting her (and not in a cute playful puppy way) was the final straw. Under 6 months, a pup could run all over Freyja.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

OTOH, I have a male who can show DA to other dominant acting male dogs who is great with little puppies so it can be hard to tell for sure.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

whats da?

my female can act queeny around other bossy females sometimes thinking shes the boss of the world but when a 7-10 week old female pup starts flopping all over the place on her feet and tail with no manners she will pretend its not there. lol


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

During obedience class last week, my co-worker brought in her pit mix who took one look at my dog and immediately went on the defensive, snarling and barking at him. The trainer said that the posture of a GSD can be threatening to many dogs, and I know this dog guards her owner and gets very defensive with most dogs that come near her mom.

The trainer brought in a lab puppy who was wiggling and bouncing all over the place, and was very near the pit mix. The pit mix didn't even give the puppy a second glance, and the trainer was telling us about how it's obvious to (most) dogs that puppies aren't a threat to them, because of their body language.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I will disagree  my husky is 3ish and if he sees a puppy (depending on the age), I seriously think he thinks it's a bunny or a squirrel  He has been to obedience training with small dogs and did great with those dogs. But IMO I wouldn't risk to see if it translated over to the real world. Even after we got Zeeva we kept her away from him till she was about 5? months old and could hold her own. I once fostered a puppy that was about 5 months old and he hated his rambunctiousness but he tolerated it. If the puppy is under 5 months (large breed) I will not let my husky near...too small a puppy and no wayyyy... 

Although I do wish I could watch my husky play with puppies...awww the thought makes me swoon. But I am afraid to even train him for fear he might hurt them.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

pets4life said:


> whats da?
> 
> my female can act queeny around other bossy females sometimes thinking shes the boss of the world but when a 7-10 week old female pup starts flopping all over the place on her feet and tail with no manners she will pretend its not there. lol


DA ....dog aggressive.

My older dogs give the puppy a break until they get about 8-9 months. Then, if the pup tries to assert rank or positioning in rank...it can be be a problem. That's when I have to watch them and sometimes take over...reminding them all of their rank/ position.


----------



## jettsmom1961 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jett is very fear aggressive towards dogs, so when my daughters found an abandoned puppy that was approximately 6 weeks old I was very afraid of how he'd react. Hes has done pretty good with Brody. Brody is now about 8 months old and Jett does still get over excited but in general does alright.
Jett does NOT do alright with any other dogs though so I have to believe it was because Brody was so young when they first became acquainted.


----------

